# Log home with solar, wind, net metering in Intentional Community



## emilyvbush (Apr 16, 2015)

Iâm selling my beautiful log home in Edges Community near Athens, Ohio and moving into the farm house with my Heal Your Life Center business is www.healyourlifecenter.com (also on the 94 acres of our many permaculture âedgesâ). We are looking for someone who would like to join our Intentional Community and buy the log home with solar, wind, net metering, attached greenhouse, garage, 2 screened in porches, attic, basement, 3BR, pantry, stone chimney for wood stove, propane furnace, and so much more. The price is $175,000.

Edges is expanding our membership. Weâre looking for people who want a better way of life, to take advantage of our land trust security and the bounty of 94 acres of varied land. Our members vary in age from 20s to 70s. (soon to include a 10 month old, his parents and the fatherâs parents and another son 15 years old). There are 6 homes and will be 13 residents.

This is an opportunity to invest in a solid and worthwhile life, to retire and kick back or to help start new businesses and expand our permaculture plan.

More at http://www.ic.org/directory/edges/ Youâll see a close up of the house at the top and a long shot at the bottom. Call me at 740-448-2403, or email [email protected].


----------

